# Good lord! Look at THIS Churchwarden.



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Johs Bent Bulldog/Rhodesian Churchwarden

Johs Smooth Bent Rhodesian Churchwarden Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Wow, if I only had the money I'd buy it in a heartbeat! I love the shape! And LOOK at that bowl size! Almost TWO inches deep.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Johs makes some of the sweetest churchwardens in the business. I love his dublin churchwardens.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Johs makes some of the sweetest churchwardens in the business. I love his dublin churchwardens.


I've absolutely loved everything he's put out PERIOD. In fact, as soon as I can I plan to purchase either two regular sized bent pipes, or one bent billiard style pipe and one of his amazing churchwardens.

I've also never seen a Rhodesian/Bulldog churchwarden before. They also had a calabash shaped churchwarden but it sold within two minutes.

EDIT:

Here's the link to the Calabash.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=59549


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are cool! I could rest my hand on the arm of my chair while smoking!:clap2:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

id need longer arms just to light it!!!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Church's are the S**T! IMHO!

Here's mine:



It's just a cheapie (and now has a shrink-tube "patch" on the stem), but I love it!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

If you like everything Johs has done, be sure to get in on the club pipe!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> If you like everything Johs has done, be sure to get in on the club pipe!


We have a pipe?!

EDIT: Wow, sounds pretty interesting! Doubt I'd have the funds for it though, and I am not particular to the apple shape. Perhaps next year?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Dammit! Now you made me spend more money! I decided to check out the other churchwardens while I was there and ended up ordering the Johs Smooth Dublin CW with the really tight grain. ....... I have no willpower.:doh:


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Dammit! Now you made me spend more money! I decided to check out the other churchwardens while I was there and ended up ordering the Johs Smooth Dublin CW with the really tight grain. ....... I have no willpower.:doh:


Do you still have the link? I didn't see that one. Also, please let us know how it smokes when you receive it.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Yeh, he used to make the Bjarne pipes until Bjarne passed away. I have always liked the Bjarne / Johs Churchwardens. Occassionally you find a fill or two, but they are still beautiful pipes.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Dammit! Now you made me spend more money! I decided to check out the other churchwardens while I was there and ended up ordering the Johs Smooth Dublin CW with the really tight grain. ....... I have no willpower.:doh:


I feel your pain.... JOHS Sandblast Churchwarden Pipe ...

Cha-Ching!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh! I wish I had the money for the johs pipes I want!

I currently have my eyes set on two churchwardens and a nice bent style.

Also, I think I will pick up one of those Johs Giants as they look and sound like they'd be a hoot to smoke.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I feel your pain.... JOHS Sandblast Churchwarden Pipe ...
> 
> Cha-Ching!


I've been eyeing that one for some time now, interesting that someone found it.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Ahh! I wish I had the money for the johs pipes I want!
> 
> I currently have my eyes set on two churchwardens and a nice bent style.
> 
> Also, I think I will pick up one of those Johs Giants as they look and sound like they'd be a hoot to smoke.


Patience, m'boy, patience....age is in your favor.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Patience, m'boy, patience....age is in your favor.


Indeed, I suppose it is!

I hope to have a nice cigar and pipe collection one day...not to mention a very nice selection of pipe tobacco and cigars...:beerchug:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> I've been eyeing that one for some time now, interesting that someone found it.


Yeah, Debbie over at pipesandcigars went way above and beyond for me a few weeks ago, so I try to go there first with anything online pipe-wise.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Do you still have the link? I didn't see that one. Also, please let us know how it smokes when you receive it.


 Johs Smooth Dublin Churchwarden Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a gorgeous pipe Warren... Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Dammit! Now you made me spend more money! I decided to check out the other churchwardens while I was there and ended up ordering the Johs Smooth Dublin CW with the really tight grain. ....... I have no willpower.:doh:


change the word "spend" to "invest" sounds better right?:beerchug:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

dukeofbluz said:


> change the word "spend" to "invest" sounds better right?:beerchug:


Yes, yes ..... you're right. I'm feeling better already.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice, Warren! 

Does anyone know an online source for churchwarden stems? I've got a freehand that would be much more enjoyable to me if I could stick a nice cw stem on it.

Thanks, sorry about the jack, but hey, it's kinda on-topic...eh?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Received the CW on Christmas Eve. The bowl is huge, much larger than it appeared to be in the pic and I'm quite pleased with that, it's quite a handful. The straight grain is incredible. Now comes the difficult part, what to smoke in it. I'm thinking that it's a pipe I won't smoke often so perhaps I might use it for aromatics which I rarely smoke and have yet to dedicate a briar to. At any rate, I'll be enjoying a bowl of burley in it tonight as I begin the break in process. ipe:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Received the CW on Christmas Eve. The bowl is huge, much larger than it appeared to be in the pic and I'm quite pleased with that, it's quite a handful. The straight grain is incredible. Now comes the difficult part, what to smoke in it. I'm thinking that it's a pipe I won't smoke often so perhaps I might use it for aromatics which I rarely smoke and have yet to dedicate a briar to. At any rate, I'll be enjoying a bowl of burley in it tonight as I begin the break in process. ipe:


Congrats, Warren!

Something greater than I, defeated my attempt to outspend my wallet the other night. Got an email couple of days later notifying me that my choice was already sold! rats! Oh well, I took my freehand bowl down to my B&M and they're sending it off to have a CW stem fabricated for it (at considerable savings too! Yay!).

Hope you enjoy your new CW! If I had enough of them, I'd smoke one everyday!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

The poor mans version:

http://store.weblighter.com/p72.html

Likely made in China.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

When I made my churchwarden I got the block and stem from Pimo. You have to turn the tenon down - it's a molded blank.








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_G-1PZ9nYqEE/SxmFLCRkZKI/AAAAAAAAAH8/oDfeSyr7P_E/s400/DSCF0357.JPG










I found that flavours disipate on the way up the stem so I use it to smoke strong/strongly flavoured baccys. Or try baccy that looses flavour when it burns hot. I first tried it out with one of my favourite smokes - MacBaren's Plumcake. I didn't get half of the nuances I'd get in a regular length pipe.

BTW, Roddy - cost me around $12 to make this one - saved $7 over that one you linked


----------

